# Google- Immediate Relief From Constipation! - ProHealth



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

ProHealth
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Immediate Relief From Constipation!*
*ProHealth*
*Irritable bowel syndrome* is a chronic disorder of the large intestine that causes belly pain, cramping, bloating, diarrhea or constipation.1,2 The Ã¢Â€ÂœsyndromeÃ¢Â€Â is poorly named because it includes patients who almost never have diarrhea, but instead are *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

